# Unknown Language: amin alae de yassen i'ruakor n'yassen i'shermin



## kubatura

Hello,

I will be very gratefull if you are able to translate this:
"amin alae de yassen i'ruakor n'yassen i'shermin"
into English.

Also, any help identifying that language would be appreciated. I guess it may be the unreal one too :/

Thanks

"amin alae de yassen i'ruakor n'yassen i'shermine"


----------



## jailer

More information please!

Where did you find this? Book? Newspaper? 

What do you believe it could be about?

Did you find it written or spoken?


----------



## origumi

Sounds like Elven (Tolkien's).

It may be something like "I grew up with the ruakor, not with the shermin".


----------



## kubatura

I guess Origumi is right, I base that conclusion on lack of other possibilities or part-translations.
Thanks a lot, I am looking for some good Elven dictionary now (however that may sound).
Still need to find whats ruakor and whats shermin.


----------



## Outsider

For Elvish and other Tolkienian tongues, you can start searching at the Ardalambion website.


----------

